# Beauty is in the eye of the beholder



## 涼宮

Good evening 


How do you say *Beauty is in the eye of the beholder *in your language? That is a famous saying that means that different people will find different things beautiful and that the differences of opinion don't matter greatly.

In Spanish it is ''La belleza está en los ojos del que mira''


And also could you tell me what literally it says in your language?

Thank you in advance


----------



## mataripis

*Tagalog: 1.) Ang ganda ng panuri ay nasa kanila na nakatingin .  2.) Ang uri ng taong nakamasid ang nagsasabi ng kagandahan ng isang bagay.    * De sorot pa Dumaget: 1.) De ore ni agta a nakalaweg on betayan ni kasampatan ni begey.


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you! But what does it literally say?


----------



## Outsider

This is not a common saying in Portuguese, although there are others with a similar meaning,* but it can be easily translated:

_A beleza está nos olhos de quem vê_.
Literally, "beauty is in the eyes of who sees".

*Such as _Quem feio ama bonito lhe parece_, roughly "The ugly looks beautiful to the one who loves it", or _Gostos não se discutem_, "There's no arguing about taste and scent".


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we say «η ομορφιά είναι υποκειμενική»
/i omorfi'a 'ine ipocimeni'ci/
lit. "beauty is subjective"


----------



## Rallino

^Exactly the same in Turkish:

Güzellik görecelidir.
/ɟyzæl'likj ɟøɾedʒe'lidiɾ/

(Beauty is subjective)


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian: ljepota je subjektivna (beauty is subjective)

Slovenian: lepota je v očeh opazovalca 
(It is exact translation of your question).

Here is popular other meaning: vsake oči imajo svojega malarja. 
Translation would be: different eyes, different taste.


----------



## mataripis

Same meaning of " Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*, you can find:
"*La beauté est dans l'œil / les yeux de celui qui regarde*" (_beauty is in the eye(s) of the one who looks_ (we don't have a word for "beholder"))
but in my opinion they are just literal translations of the English saying (first hits are a quote by Oscar Wilde).
Then the French-English dictionary gives: "*Rien n'est laid pour celui qui aime*" (_Nothing is ugly to someone who is in love_), which I had never heard before.

I'm afraid I'd go with a plain:
"*La beauté est subjective.*" (_Beauty is subjective_)


----------



## jana.bo99

^"Rien n'est laid pour celui qui aime" is very good! I will remember it!


----------



## ThomasK

How about : "De gustibus et de coloribus non est disputandum"? I checked and did not find an equivalent in Dutch... But I have found all kinds of 'spiritual' paraphrases, however, none of them really standard.


----------



## DearPrudence

ThomasK said:


> How about : "De gustibus, de coloribus non est disputandum"?


Oh, in *French*, we say:
*"Des goûts et des couleurs (on ne discute pas)"*. (there's no accounting for taste.)

Hmm, I suppose in context it could kind of work.


----------



## Saluton

Russian: у каждого своё представление о красоте (everyone has their own idea of beauty) but an ugly, hard-to-understand calque красота - в глазу смотрящего is unfortunately taking root nowadays.


----------



## ilocas2

Translation in Czech:

Krása je v očích toho, kdo se dívá. - Beauty is in eyes of the one who looks.


----------



## aruniyan

in Tamil, not an exact one,

*Kaakai'kum than kunju pon Kunju*

Literally, "Even For a Crow, its baby is a golden one"


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> How about : "De gustibus et de coloribus non est disputandum"? I checked and did not find an equivalent in Dutch... But I have found all kinds of 'spiritual' paraphrases, however, none of them really standard.


In Greek we usually translate it as:
«Περὶ ὀρέξεως, οὐδείς λόγος»
/pe'ri o'rekseos u'ðis 'loɣos/
which is an archaism (probably an early translation of the Latin phrase) and it literally means "about taste, there's no debate/dispute"
There's also this contemporary version of the above fossilised phrase:
«περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθόπιτα»
/pe'ri o'rekseos koloci'θopita/
translated  literally as "about taste, zucchini/courgette-pie" (probably because  zucchini (AE)/courgette (BE) is not so rich in taste)


----------



## jana.bo99

In German:

Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters

(I am not sure, is that the same meaning like in English)


----------



## tFighterPilot

Hebrew היופי בעיני המתבונן /hayófi be'enéy hamitbonén/ "The beauty is in the beholder's eyes"


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*
Skönheten ligger i betraktarens öga_ - the beauty is/lies in the eye of the onlooker

There is also: _Smaken är som baken, delad_ - the taste is like the bottom, divided


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hello, 涼宮  

In Italian, literally: "La bellezza è negli occhi di chi guarda" (referred to aesthetics and appearance) and "Sui gusti non si discute" (i.e., there's no accounting for taste) more generic.


----------



## Messquito

情人眼裡出西施 In the eye of lovers appears SheeShi. (SheeShi is one of the most beautiful women throughout Chinese history, kind of like Helen in Greek Mythology.)
青菜蘿蔔 各有所好 Vegetables and carrots, everybody's got their own preference.


----------



## Dymn

涼宮 said:


> In Spanish it is ''La belleza está en los ojos del que mira''


(Four years later, I know) Do you use it as a proverb in Venezuela? Because I haven't heard it in Spain, at least not proverbially. In Catalan we also don't have a common saying like that. However, DearPrudence has pointed out an interesting similar proverb in French, "des goûts et des couleurs". Spanish has "para gustos, colores", with the same meaning.


----------



## 涼宮

I've rarely heard it, raaaarely. At most twice in my life. It's more common to say ''sobre gustos no hay nada escrito'', but I didn't think of it when I opened this thread.


----------



## JClaudeK

In French, there is a saying (according to Voltaire):
«Ce qu'il a de plus beau, pour le crapaud, c'est sa crapaude.»
The most beautyful thing for a (male) toad is his (female) toad.


Spoiler: crapaud


----------



## ahmedcowon

In Arabic we have the proverb:
القرد في عين أمه غزال
(The Monkey in the Eyes of His Mother is a Gazelle)


----------



## ger4

Low German: _Den een sin Uhl is den annern sin Nachtigall._ 
(one person's owl is another person's nightingale)


----------



## Armas

Finnish

_Kauneus on katsojan silmässä_ = Beauty is in the eye of the beholder
_Makuasioista ei voi kiistellä_ = One can not argue about matters of taste
_Yksi tykkää äidistä, toinen tyttärestä_ = One likes the mother, another (likes) the daughter


----------

